# Rabbit Hunting Clubs



## SHMELTON (Jun 19, 2006)

Are There Any Strictly Rabbit Hunting Clubs Out There?  I Am Tired Of Only Being Able To Hunt Rabbits From The Time Deer Season Ends To Feb 28th.  Myself And At Least 2 Others Would Be Interested


----------



## Tye (Jun 19, 2006)

Ya'll are not alone, I have been looking for a lease for this very purpose all year and have not found a suitable tract to lease yet. Myself and a few friends had a lease for running rabbits for several years but the pines finally got too big and choked out all the cover. So, the search for a tract of our own continues for now. I am a member in a club that has some good rabbit habitat and is more liberal than most with allowing rabbit hunting., so I am thankful for that. Just takes some common sense and working together so that deer hunters and small game hunters can both enjoy thier sport on the same lease.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jun 20, 2006)

Tye,  If You Stumble Apon One Let Me Know.  My Rabbit Hunting Buddies Are Evan Considering Starting One.but I Have Not Found The Land That Will Be Suitable, For Such Hunting.  The Only Land I HAVE FOUND AVAILABLE Does Not Have Enough Cut Over.  If We Do Get Something Started I Will Make Sure I Get Intouch With You


----------



## Tye (Jun 20, 2006)

I certainly will let ya'll know. And in the meantime if ya'll want to get together and run sometime just holler.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 20, 2006)

I know where one is but it would be a ways for you guys.North GA beagle club in dawsonville.Yall get one up.Let me know.I'd like to coon hunt if its not all clearcut.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 6, 2006)

*Rabbit Hunting Lease*

Hello, daddy rabbit here. I would also like to get in on a strickly rabbit hunting lease. I have over the years had many good leases, here in North, Ga. just for us rabbit hunters. The timber company's have sold off all their small tracks and there is now houses on all the property here in Elbert, Hart, Franklin, Mdison counties. I don't shoot many, just love to hear the hounds run and when I do, I request that everyone that hunts with me shoot a 410, this way, not as many shot. I hunt with Brad Gill, from GON a good bit and have  him shooting a 410, just like the rest of us, Red Necks!  Old Brad, has a good pack of young hounds coming on, aslo!!  If you all find somthing good and need some money on the lease, please let me know.
Yours In Sports,
Daddy Rabbit------------------------------------------------------------------------>


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Dec 6, 2006)

I also would love to get in an all rabbit club. Not so much to kill the rabbits but to just hear the dogs run. Am located in Augusta Ga and am willing to try to start one and I no 3 other people that would be willing to get in as well. Let me know if anyone know of some land.


----------



## Tye (Dec 6, 2006)

I am still looking for the right property, I have looked at several  tracts during the past year but all were eliminated for one reason or another. I am continuing the search, I know that this is possible because we have had a lease strictly for the purpose of running dogs in the past, but we had to let it go after the pines all got tall enough to choke out the cover. To this point my search has been aimed at a circle of about 40 miles or so around where I live but now looks like I am going to have to expand that circle out a ways. Sort of limited to the north by Atlanta, and don't want to get too far south into rattlesnake country.  Sometime earlier this year I had posted an idea about a sub lease from an existing deer club, here is that post:

_An idea for your consideration:
Let's say you are a hunt club president or the holder of the lease and you have a 1200 acre timber company tract that consists of different stages of planted pine, some cutover, and hardwood drains etc. 
Cost of the lease is 1200 x $15 p/ac = $18,000
To keep the dues reasonable you have 30 members/$600
But due to the various stages of growth you have 200 acres that is not hunted because it is in early cutover or young pines and is not productive for deer hunting.

If you were to sublease the 200 ac area to someone like myself who only needs a place to train and condition beagles on rabbit you then could lower your number of deer hunting members or lower your dues. Also, you have not lost the 200 acres, you are only deferring the cost until such time that it becomes suitable for deer hunting, after the trees grow and choke out some of the thick undergrowth._

I did not have any response to that, so maybe it was not a good idea, or the right folks ain't seen it yet. Anyway, I will keep ya'll posted as the search continues.

thanks,

Gary Tye


----------



## FerrisBueller (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello, and after reading your posts I'd be very interested in teaming up with you all on forming some sort of rabbit club/ lease. Preferably in east GA off of I-20 say between Augusta and Madison. However I am open to anything at this point. Like you said, not so much to kill rabbits but to watch em run and hear them. I am looking myself and will let you all know if I find anything. 

Regards,Max


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 7, 2006)

tye i live in brooks county would be interested in a rabbit club also thinkin of getting a dog to tree squirrel if you found something suitable for your rabbit only club would you have anything against allowing deer hunting around rabbit season


----------



## Tye (Dec 8, 2006)

ejs1980 said:


> tye i live in brooks county would be interested in a rabbit club also thinkin of getting a dog to tree squirrel if you found something suitable for your rabbit only club would you have anything against allowing deer hunting around rabbit season



Thanks for your response, I wouldn't have any problem with that as long as the folks deer hunting realized that someone might be running rabbits on the property. I think if folks are considerate of others that will take care of it.
Tye


----------



## white lab (Dec 10, 2006)

I would also like to get in on a rabbit lease would love for it to be Hart,Franklin,Elbert,Madson,Oglethorpe Countys. got a 10 year old son and would love to have something to do after deer season Jan & Feb we get one hound running but running real well can't pay much but well to pay a little give me a pm or e-mail me 

Thanks


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Dec 11, 2006)

I have about 300 acres of land on the farm here in waterloo that we run rabbits on, but i hate to turn my dogs out to run during deer season as there are deer clubs on the land around us.


----------

